# Who else is having success with Colon Helper?



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

I read all the ingredients on COLON HELPER, how many pills do you take a day and what can I expect to feel like by taking it? Does it make my BM's normal and regular? Who else has been taking this product and is having success?


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

I tried it for two days the first day I took two one in the morning and one at about 5pm i felt great and had a kinda good bm, the next day i took both pills in the morning and was in the bathroom on and off all day. After that i just stopped taking it. Now im trying the Calcuim but mabe i shoulod have been taking them together not sure but if you try it i hope you have luck!


----------



## CAC (Dec 3, 2007)

I recently went to a nutritionist and she recommended Floristor which ia a probiotic and Vascuyme. I am feeling great! You may want to find a nutritionist and discuss these two things!


----------



## anne71 (Sep 30, 2007)

One of the herbs in Colon Helper is slippery elm. My books list this as a great herb for our gut. Aloe is also in the pills, and it can have a laxative effect. This is why I usually take one pill instead of two. I take one pill in the evening. It has helped me. I would not call it a cure. I still have to use calcium and probiotics. I still have to get enough rest, and be careful about what I eat. But I have seen improvement in my bm's and my pain. I'll keep using them for now.


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

I tried calcium and it worked great for a few months and then it stopped working? Did that happen that happen to anyone else? Who else has had success with Colon Helper and what did it do?


----------

